# Speaker wire colors



## rggsj408 (Jun 1, 2016)

Anybody figure out which wires are for the speakers on a LS gen 2? I managed to get the radio out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rggsj408 (Jun 1, 2016)

So I took off my front passenger door panel and they are the same colors as my 2015 Cruze LS so I am assuming the 2nd generation Cruze uses the same colors. The front right speaker is: yellow + and yellow/black stripe - and looks to be 6inch or 6 1/2inch. I have yet to look at the rest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Ramsey (May 31, 2016)




----------

